# BX2200 a couple issues



## JeremyBX (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi all. Just got a used BX2200. Works great, but like all used stuff I have a couple items to address with it. I’ve done quite a bit of automotive work/repair but this is my first tractor.
1. Sometime when I turn the key to start it, it just clicks. I can hear the glow plug cycle. The starter on it is new and if I jump the starter with a wire it turns over and starts immediately. If this was a vehicle I would say the starter relay/solenoid was bad. Does my tractor have one and if so where is it located? If not, any idea on what could be causing this?

2. Been using it quite a bit the last few days. When I went to start it yesterday it turned over slower than normal. Sounded like a low battery. I don’t know the battery age etc. Am I correct in assuming there is an alternator of some kind that charges the battery while running? I am going to put the battery on a charger and see how it does, but I want to make sure the starting system is good. I will be using it in the winter to plow snow and I know from my diesel van that it is important to have the starting system in good shape when it’s cold out.

Thanks. Here is a pick of the starter where I jump it for reference.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Although small, mine has an alternator.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your tractor probably has a "dynamo" and regulator for charging the battery. On my little Kubota I found badly corroded contacts in electrical connectors. Check the electrical connectors behind the screen under your steering wheel/column.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Welcome to forum....I agree with removing those connections, wire brush em and make sure they're secure.

May just be the bttry


----------



## JeremyBX (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks. I will clean and double check all the connections. I put it on my battery charger last night.

Now I just hope it isn’t raining all day agian.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremyBX (Jul 31, 2020)

Update on issue #1. After searching a bit, I have installed a 30A relay in this manner for the starter. It seems to have fixed the starter engagement issue.

https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/parts-repairs/350769-starter-click-dead-try-tbn.html


----------

